# what should I do at Christmas about animal crossing?



## alesha (Oct 29, 2015)

Just wondering. I might not be able to buy anything though.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 30, 2015)

go for City Folk.  if we buy anything AC, i think it will be that one.


----------



## Coach (Oct 30, 2015)

I wouldn't get Wild world or City Folk, Wild World is a great game but is hard to go back to after playing New Leaf. City folk is just a worse version of New Leaf, I wouldn't recommend it. If you want to get another Animal Crossing game, I'd get Happy Home Designer or the original for Gamecube.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Oct 30, 2015)

Coach said:


> I wouldn't get Wild world or City Folk, Wild World is a great game but is hard to go back to after playing New Leaf.



You're so right. I played Wild World for years and then I put it down when I got New Leaf. A few months later, I picked up Wild World again and the graphics are just so bad. I haven't played since then, and that was almost 2 years ago.


----------



## alesha (Oct 31, 2015)

Ok, I played the wii one at my friends, it was ok, I guess.  
What is a gamecube? I just don't want to pay for something extra, so I'm sticking to wiis, 3ds, xbox, apps, internet games and that stuff :/ 

Is achh worth paying an extra 10 or ? 20 more than acnl


----------



## Heyden (Oct 31, 2015)

ask for money


----------



## alesha (Nov 14, 2015)

I've told my mum I'm leaning towards the happy home designer but not sure yet
Need more comments.


----------



## Kristen (Nov 14, 2015)

alesha said:


> Ok, I played the wii one at my friends, it was ok, I guess.
> What is a gamecube? I just don't want to pay for something extra, so I'm sticking to wiis, 3ds, xbox, apps, internet games and that stuff :/
> 
> Is achh worth paying an extra 10 or ? 20 more than acnl



A gamecube is a gaming console by nintendo, it came before the wii
If you have a wii though, you can play gamecube games on your wii. You'd just need to buy games, a controller, and a memory card (don't buy the 1019 but make sure it's an official nintendo one. apparently the 1019s have trouble and considering I just lost my gamecube animal crossing town I'd agree because it was on a 1019)
Not gonna lie the Nintendo 64 and Gamecube have some of the best games
Since you're specifically talking AC and the only AC game on Nintendo 64 was released in Japan, I can't really suggest that in this case, heh. I would say get the original Gamecube game (called population: growing) to play on your wii. There's nothing quite like it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

You could buy a used version of the GC one on ebay which includes the special AC memory card for about $30 which according to google is ?19

- - - Post Merge - - -

Happy Home Designer really depends on your taste. If you enjoy designing homes and buildings and going at your own pace, then this game is for you. It's not a traditional Animal Crossing game though; it's a spin-off. So it's not like New Leaf


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Nov 14, 2015)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> You're so right. I played Wild World for years and then I put it down when I got New Leaf. A few months later, I picked up Wild World again and the graphics are just so bad. I haven't played since then, and that was almost 2 years ago.



I forgot about this thread until now, but someone just gave my post a thumbs up. It's funny that I wrote that less than a month ago because I picked up WW again 2 weeks ago and I'm playing it again. LOL. The last time I tried, I was using the old DS Lite. I forgot how bad that thing is. The game is much better on my New 3DS XL. Obviously, the graphics are still bad, but I'm actually enjoying it this time.


----------



## Araie (Nov 14, 2015)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I forgot about this thread until now, but someone just gave my post a thumbs up. It's funny that I wrote that less than a month ago because I picked up WW again 2 weeks ago and I'm playing it again. LOL. The last time I tried, I was using the old DS Lite. I forgot how bad that thing is. The game is much better on my New 3DS XL. Obviously, the graphics are still bad, but I'm actually enjoying it this time.



I would go back, but I wasn't exactly the smartest when I was little, so I called my town "Nowhere".. yeah, I don't exactly have to say much more..


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Nov 14, 2015)

Araie said:


> I would go back, but I wasn't exactly the smartest when I was little, so I called my town "Nowhere".. yeah, I don't exactly have to say much more..



I restarted. I wanted a fresh, new town. Besides, I had a lame town name back then, too: "Toyland."


----------



## jim (Nov 18, 2015)

i honestly don't recommend going back to wild world. it'll be really hard to play unless you're extremely patient. go with happy home designer if you like that aspect of animal crossing! personally it's not worth buying a whole separate game, but it's nice you can take pictures and share your designs!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 18, 2015)

I personally had Wild World on my Amazon wish list, simply because I wanted to see how it looks on my 3DS... But then I realized... DS Emulators, dude * ^ *


----------



## alesha (Nov 22, 2015)

Bump ~


----------



## emolga (Nov 22, 2015)

AC:GC is very fun as well, and I'd consider it the best game in the franchise. I'd definitely recommend it if you haven't played it before, or even if you have


----------



## alesha (Nov 26, 2015)

Bump-


----------



## alesha (Dec 22, 2015)

I got lets go to the city and I'm getting hhd


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 22, 2015)

Out of the options, I'd choose HHD. 



emolga said:


> AC:GC is very fun as well, and I'd consider it the best game in the franchise. I'd definitely recommend it if you haven't played it before, or even if you have



This tbh


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 23, 2015)

Ugh! I didn't see the option for HHD! I picked 'nothing, one new leaf is enough!' since you might not have enough money just enough your copy of NL~ ;]


----------



## radioloves (Dec 24, 2015)

Hmm you have the animal crossing new leaf so why not try to second newest game besides the animal crossing amiibo festival? Or having a second new leaf game sounds good too xD


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 24, 2015)

Throw New Leaf away. Then you can say you got your life back for Christmas.


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 27, 2015)

Good lord, look at all the Happy Home Designer votes! For a game that people think lacks content it sure is selling quite a few copies!


----------

